# Sunniland vs Milorganite Organic Fertilizer



## elm34

While cruising my local Home Depot's fertilizer section I noticed they were no longer carrying Milorganite and instead are selling Sunniland as their organic fertilizer. Does anyone have experience with this product? I noticed it still had the 6-4-0 with 2% iron but just comes in a 30lbs bag vs Milorganite 36lbs and covers the same 2500 sqft.

https://www.homedepot.com/b/Outdoors-Garden-Center-Lawn-Care-Lawn-Fertilizers/Sunniland/N-5yc1vZ43pZbx6b


----------



## Two9tene

elm34 said:


> While cruising my local Home Depot's fertilizer section I noticed they were no longer carrying Milorganite and instead are selling Sunniland as their organic fertilizer. Does anyone have experience with this product? I noticed it still had the 6-4-0 with 2% iron but just comes in a 30lbs bag vs Milorganite 36lbs and covers the same 2500 sqft.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/b/Outdoors-Garden-Center-Lawn-Care-Lawn-Fertilizers/Sunniland/N-5yc1vZ43pZbx6b


Allen Hane advocates them on his channel. Says it's comparable to Milo. Same process and materials, just different location.


----------



## robertmehrer

elm34 said:


> While cruising my local Home Depot's fertilizer section I noticed they were no longer carrying Milorganite and instead are selling Sunniland as their organic fertilizer. Does anyone have experience with this product? I noticed it still had the 6-4-0 with 2% iron but just comes in a 30lbs bag vs Milorganite 36lbs and covers the same 2500 sqft.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/b/Outdoors-Garden-Center-Lawn-Care-Lawn-Fertilizers/Sunniland/N-5yc1vZ43pZbx6b


Lowes still carries it


----------



## MidloMillers2012

Home Depot's here in North Texas are carrying the same product manufactured by Houston called Hou-Actinite. It is 6-3-0 w 1% iron. 50LB (14 more Lbs than Milo) bags are $16.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hou-Actinite-50-lbs-Recycled-Fertilizer-6-3-1-100537721/306913963


----------



## Bbq freakshow

Milo at my local depot in va raised prices almost $15 a bag and are only 32lbs now. Kinda bummed


----------



## pennstater2005

Bbq freakshow said:


> Milo at my local depot in va raised prices almost $15 a bag and are only 32lbs now. Kinda bummed


Same. $15 now for 32#.


----------



## elm34

MidloMillers2012 said:


> Home Depot's here in North Texas are carrying the same product manufactured by Houston called Hou-Actinite. It is 6-3-0 w 1% iron. 50LB (14 more Lbs than Milo) bags are $16.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hou-Actinite-50-lbs-Recycled-Fertilizer-6-3-1-100537721/306913963


Is this just Texas's way of saying "Everything is is always Bigger in Texas" including our Bio-waste.

Thanks for the tip as I'll have to check it out as a local Home Depot shows they have some.


----------



## Ware

@elm34 I moved this to the Soil Fertility subforum.


----------



## ZoysiaPro

I have used both and prefer milorganite. I'm in Florida and have used Sunniland fertilizer commercially, but their version is a larger sgn and never totally dissolved. 6 weeks after the application you can still see pieces in my lawn.


----------



## ryeguy

pennstater2005 said:


> Bbq freakshow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milo at my local depot in va raised prices almost $15 a bag and are only 32lbs now. Kinda bummed
> 
> 
> 
> Same. $15 now for 32#.
Click to expand...

Yep. Fortunately I discovered the siteone by me carries the 50lb bags of milo classic for $17. And it even has the old iron rate of 4%. See if you can find a source for it.


----------



## Bbq freakshow

Nice! Today I found a stash of the old 36lb bags at wallyworld for 11 bucks!


----------

